# Sugar Free Irn-Bru etc



## AlanMarson

Hi everyone,

These sort of questions are probably posted hundreds of times, so sorry for being lazy and posting again rather than search for answers first!  

Are sugar-free/diet fizzy drinks o.k?  I was told a few months back when I was diagnosed that they were, but to be honest it feels too good to be true.  I don't drink a lot of them, but it's nice to have one or two cans in the fridge for those times when my willpower is weak and I'm screaming for something sweet (even fake sweet!)  

Thanks for your opinions.
alan


----------



## Steff

Hi Alan,

I love my diet irn bru and have 3 cans a week, dont go ott or anything as my main drink is water, another nice drink is sprite zero x

So I think as long as you dont sit guzzling them every minute of the day then you should be ok


----------



## Mark T

As far as my blood meter tells me, yes the Sugar Free seems to be OK - I have cans of Sprite Zero in the fridge right now.

The only thing to watch is if (and it's not necessarily the case) your blood glucose levels are affected by caffeine, then sometimes you might want to avoid those containing caffeine as a flavouring.


----------



## Copepod

Sugar-free drinks are just that - versions of full sugar drinks with sweeteners instead. So, sugar free Irn-Bru, cola, other soft drinks are all OK for when you need one.

What you need to watch are no-added-sugar drinks, including fizzy soft drinks, juice drinks and squashes, which can have quite high sugar content, if they contain lots of fruit juice, which is basically sugar.


----------



## AlanMarson

Thanks folks.

Good point about the caffeine, I do drink enough coffee as it is although I don't see it affecting my levels too badly.  The no-added-sugar is good point too - I've been caught out with that before. . .


----------



## AlisonM

I'm not a guzzler of fizzy drinks either but I do keep a can or two of Bru around because it helps with the nausea from the meds I'm on. IrnBru is the best of the bunch that I've tried so far, the others are far to sweet tasting for me.


----------



## caffeine_demon

Mmmmmmmmm - Irn bru - love the stuff, but it's one of the few drinks where I don't like the diet versions.... had 3 small bottles of the regular stuff when I was diagnosed just b4 xmas, decided to keep them for occasional treats, and have 2 left (and no - I haven't been buying extra!!)


----------



## grandma

I dont drink many sugar free drinks but when I am unwell I find I just need a fizzy drink the ion brew is about right for me.
I only drinkl coffee that dosent bother my BGs at all carnt stand tea its the smell that puts me off carnt even make hubby one, for 36 years if I make him a cup its tea bag left in and taken through done it that long now for him everyware we go to friends he askes for a cup with the bag left in haha


----------

